# trac & lighttpd.. anyone?

## automat_svet

Hi there!

I'm trying to set up trac through lighttpd, after following this: http://trac.lighttpd.net/trac/wiki/TracInstall and this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-248613.html all I could get was a 404 page  :Sad: 

I almost certain I'm doing something baad with my lighttpd.conf but I've tried several thing and now i'm stuck..

I would apriciate some help!

automat_svet

----------

## electrofreak

can we see lighttpd.conf?

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Hi, i would need some help too. I am currently following this : http://trac.lighttpd.net/trac/wiki/TracInstall but lighttpd complains about : 

(server.c.692) WARNING: unknown config-key: cgi.assign (ignored)

(server.c.692) WARNING: unknown config-key: setenv.add-environment (ignored)

And when accessing i got a 403 error (Forbidden), which i guess i related to cgi permission or something ..

PS: Ok i finally managed to get it running, if you need any help ask there.

----------

## Razterizer

I'm trying to set up lighttpd for trac but I have no idea how the lighttpd.conf should look like. All howtos are using apache and I can't find any server configurations from the lighttpd trac page. Running two web servers concurrently seems to be a bit much.  :Smile: 

Any ideas?

----------

